# Omg



## Anyfoot (May 26, 2016)

Omg. I just looked at my homeana hingeback eggs and there is 2 hatching. Talk about high heart rate, mine has just gone through the roof. 

I did not expect this at all. The incubation method was stick them in coir covered with moss and leave them in a tub on top of vivarium. There was no room in my incubator. Temps have varied between 24°c and 28°c . I sprayed the moss twice a week and replace the lid loosely. 
6 days ago I moved them into the incubator(now got room) where it is 29.5°c.
I have no spare enclosure, need to make something quick. 
Just remembered, old lady next door gave me a fish tank the other day when I was helping clean her carp pond. 
Moved moss for the photo. 

Need to calm down.


----------



## wellington (May 26, 2016)

LOL, you sound like me when my one and only leopard egg hatched. I was leaving for the weekend and not prepared at all. It hatched earlier then it was suppose too.
Keep calm, they will wait till you get it done. Btw, congrats


----------



## Pearly (May 26, 2016)

wellington said:


> LOL, you sound like me when my one and only leopard egg hatched. I was leaving for the weekend and not prepared at all. It hatched earlier then it was suppose too.
> Keep calm, they will wait till you get it done. Btw, congrats


Awwww!!! Congratulations, Papa!!!!! You're really cracking! From zero to what? 4 now?


----------



## Anyfoot (May 26, 2016)

Ok, the initial shock has ebbed away. I've moved them into a separate container within the incubator. Although I'm wondering if I should put the eggs back on top of the vivarium in the tort room. 
I'll make an enclosure tomorrow.


----------



## bouaboua (May 26, 2016)

Congrats. The little one are su cute. 

Again, Congrats! ! !


----------



## wellington (May 26, 2016)

Too cute


----------



## Anyfoot (May 26, 2016)

Both are completely out already. I checked these eggs yesterday and there were no signs of a pip, So I'm assuming they have gone from pip to out of the egg in 1 day. They look much bigger than the redfoot hatchlings too.


----------



## Rue (May 26, 2016)

Do all the babies have that toothed edge to their plastron? I don't see it in photos of adults...unless I'm missing something (which is entirely possible).


----------



## Sara G. (May 26, 2016)

They're so adorable!!!


----------



## Gillian M (May 26, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Ok, the initial shock has ebbed away. I've moved them into a separate container within the incubator. Although I'm wondering if I should put the eggs back on top of the vivarium in the tort room.
> I'll make an enclosure tomorrow.
> View attachment 175116
> View attachment 175117


Gorgeous! And congrats.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 26, 2016)

Rue said:


> Do all the babies have that toothed edge to their plastron? I don't see it in photos of adults...unless I'm missing something (which is entirely possible).


Yes, they are serrated at first with no hinge, the hinge takes about 2 yrs apparently. 


Just looked this morning and there is a 3rd hatching from same clutch of 4.


----------



## Pearly (May 26, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Ok, the initial shock has ebbed away. I've moved them into a separate container within the incubator. Although I'm wondering if I should put the eggs back on top of the vivarium in the tort room.
> I'll make an enclosure tomorrow.
> View attachment 175116
> View attachment 175117


Cuteness overdose!!!! Keep updated coming


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 26, 2016)

Congratulations Anyfoot.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 27, 2016)

Mmm, need a deeper tub for these guys. Just found one that had some how climbed out of the tub. , running loose in the incubator.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 27, 2016)

Ok so now putting them in a deeper tub. 
2 that's out and 1 that's on its way.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2016)

This is so exciting! Congrats!!

(I'm sending a shout-out to @Jacqui so she can live with the green-eyed monster for a while)


----------



## Pearly (May 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> This is so exciting! Congrats!!
> 
> (I'm sending a shout-out to @Jacqui so she can live with the green-eyed monster for a while)


I love the "green eyed monster"


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2016)

My favorite part of hatching these guys was their cute serration. Congrats!


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> This is so exciting! Congrats!!
> 
> (I'm sending a shout-out to @Jacqui so she can live with the green-eyed monster for a while)



Nah, been there done that.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 27, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> My favorite part of hatching these guys was their cute serration. Congrats!


I agree, these are certainly fascinating. 

So far I've observed they have no egg tooth, seems to be they pip with the sharp beak, then gradually unfold, it looks to me as they unfold the serrations break the rest of the egg. From pip to out of the egg has been about 24hrs. The egg sack has almost been absorbed within the 2nd 24hr period. So pip to egg sack virtually absorbed has taken 48hrs on the first 2. The 3rd that pipped some time last night is nearly out of the egg. 
They also have extremely long nails, maybe to aid egg exit or maybe for instant climbing abilities. 
Look at the hatchling size compared to the egg size.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 27, 2016)

The heart rate is through roof again. 

Number 3 is completely out now. All 3 took about 24hrs to hatch. 
Just checked on number 4 in that clutch and no signs of any action. 
However number 5 has pipped. This is in a clutch of 3 from a different female. This clutch was 8days later than the 1st clutch of 4. 
I'm curious to see if there are differences between the different clutch hatchlings. I have clutches from all 4 females that could be a combo of 2 males. 
The adults have such different carapace and skin colors. One male has been Nick named voldemort, cause of the nearly white neck. Others are yellow or brown.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 27, 2016)

Keep forgetting to ask, what's the best thing to use to mark these guys for IDing?


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 27, 2016)

How much do they go for? I'm trying to restrain myself from getting one...


----------



## Anyfoot (May 27, 2016)

TortoiseWarrior said:


> How much do they go for? I'm trying to restrain myself from getting one...


Not got a clue, I've never seen one for sale.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 28, 2016)

TortoiseWarrior said:


> How much do they go for? I'm trying to restrain myself from getting one...


I was thinking the same as tortoisewarrior ! But I believe they go for pretty high if you dont usually see them sold. 
But congrats!! How exciting! And how cute! 
I may want to try breeding my russians in a few years, but im not sure yet.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 28, 2016)

Sweeett...........................Great job buddy...congrads!


----------



## Anyfoot (May 28, 2016)

Just made up a small enclosure for these guys. I managed to get a 2nd hand viv for £50. 
Uvb is 5.0 , I've also put some fake ivy around the tube to dim the lighting even more. These are an African rainforest species and don't like it bright.
I gunned the tube and gets to 50°c at the most, so is safe. CHE is on a stat, tube on a timer.
Lined the enclosure.
Put a 3" layer of coir in. Then loads of moss, these guys like it super moist, with very wet areas. At the back is a pond I got with viv, it's about 1.5" deep, so packed it full with moss and filled with water, this acts as a marsh. For the hides I wanted to try and go more natural looking, so cut some roots off of the trees I dug up like last year, sort of interlocked them together and sunk them into the substrate, then piled moss on top. So although they look to be taking alot of room up they can dig in and around the roots. One on left also stops them sitting directly under the heat.
Water dish and slate for feeding. Not sure about slate though, these eat worms, so may need a dish with a lip on it. Will see how we go. 
I'm aiming for 86f down to 78f. Not sure if that's to hot or not, my adults seem to prefer it in the low 70's.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 28, 2016)

I've moved the 1st 3 into new enclosure, 3 times today I've found one roaming in the incubator, can't believe how active they are, they were using a dandelion leaf as a ladder to get out.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 28, 2016)

Looks like you've got some pretty creative and smart hatchlings! & i really cant get over how cute they are!!


----------



## cdmay (May 28, 2016)

That is just great!
Very cool.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 28, 2016)

The 4th one is out, again pip to hatch is 24hrs. 
This one is still folded to shape of the egg. Looks like this female produces darker hatchlings. 
Not very good photos, was rushing to much.
I'll take some better shots when I transfer him to the enclosure.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (May 28, 2016)

Very cute. Congrats!


----------



## cdmay (May 29, 2016)

I would assume that mushrooms would be a favorite starter food for these guys? 
Maybe hibiscus flowers too. Is that right?


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 29, 2016)

Man, I am stuck on these guys. like hypnotized. I can't get enough.uuuggghhhhh..........


----------



## Anyfoot (May 29, 2016)

cdmay said:


> I would assume that mushrooms would be a favorite starter food for these guys?
> Maybe hibiscus flowers too. Is that right?


 Carl, glad you mentioned diet. I'm a bit concerned on what to feed, this morning I put some mushrooms and weeds in, Although I'm not expecting them to eat anything yet, and probably never weeds. 

My adults will not eat greens or weeds, very very occasionally Ive seen them eat kale. Ive tried starving them into eating greens, I just think these guys eat majority of diet as protein. I know tortadise reckons as high as 80% protein in diet. With what I'm experiencing with these adults, I think he's right. 
Main diet for my adults is worms,snails,slugs,fruit and mushrooms, lots of mushrooms. 

I've tried to find out more about there native habitat regarding foliage, but that's hard info to come by. 
One article I read mentioned they live on marsh lands, this would tally up with what I'm experiencing regarding the high protein requirements. 

Do you think I should go straight in with the high protein levels with these guys? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (May 29, 2016)

Just mail me one by mistake!


----------



## juli11 (May 29, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Carl, glad you mentioned diet. I'm a bit concerned on what to feed, this morning I put some mushrooms and weeds in, Although I'm not expecting them to eat anything yet, and probably never weeds.
> 
> My adults will not eat greens or weeds, very very occasionally Ive seen them eat kale. Ive tried starving them into eating greens, I just think these guys eat majority of diet as protein. I know tortadise reckons as high as 80% protein in diet. With what I'm experiencing with these adults, I think he's right.
> Main diet for my adults is worms,snails,slugs,fruit and mushrooms, lots of mushrooms.
> ...



Great job! I fed my hatchlings 3 years ago very much protein. The main diet were earthworms. I also feed much mushrooms with vitamin powder and some fruits..( mango etc). That worked really well. If my spekes hatchling will hatched I'll feed the same diet to them!


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

I love how you fixed their viv with the tree roots and the marsh-pond. They are soooo cute! You might be in better shape as for sourcing mushrooms over there than me over here. I'd be in some trouble! How about Mazuri or any commercial diet? Is there any formula that's designed for them especially to supplement the shrooms, worms etc? 

I have found 4 or 5 different brands of Forest Tortoise dry formulas for my baby RF's. They each are little different in added ingredients (the main ones are pretty similar), texture, color, smell and I guess they differ in flavor. I soak them and add little to their morning feeding rotating brands daily. They comprise about 1/3-1/4 of their breakfast. The afternoon feeding is all fresh stuff but the babies love it especially my little Tucker, he always goes straight for that food. Most of the time I mash it and stir into the fresh food to encourage him to eat that. 

I know nothing about your babies' species, just throwing random ideas. The sure are very cute!


----------



## Anyfoot (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I love how you fixed their viv with the tree roots and the marsh-pond. They are soooo cute! You might be in better shape as for sourcing mushrooms over there than me over here. I'd be in some trouble! How about Mazuri or any commercial diet? Is there any formula that's designed for them especially to supplement the shrooms, worms etc?
> 
> I have found 4 or 5 different brands of Forest Tortoise dry formulas for my baby RF's. They each are little different in added ingredients (the main ones are pretty similar), texture, color, smell and I guess they differ in flavor. I soak them and add little to their morning feeding rotating brands daily. They comprise about 1/3-1/4 of their breakfast. The afternoon feeding is all fresh stuff but the babies love it especially my little Tucker, he always goes straight for that food. Most of the time I mash it and stir into the fresh food to encourage him to eat that.
> 
> I know nothing about your babies' species, just throwing random ideas. The sure are very cute!


No shortage of mushrooms here, EVER.
I go in garden after dark most nights collecting worms and slugs for the adults.

I don't think they are ready to eat yet, egg sack only just been absorbed, so they have some nutrients in them from that. 
My concern was that I'm of the opinion these eat mostly protein. But at the same time is that the correct thing to do(feed high protein)
There's obviously some very experienced herps on here that must know of other species that have similar high protein needs?


----------



## cdmay (May 29, 2016)

I would try the mushrooms to start with, and chopped night crawlers. Avoid high fat protein like chicken and beef. Stick with the night crawlers, crushed snails and stuff like that.
Not an expert here, but I would treat them essentially like neonate box turtles. 
So strawberries might be good too.
Avoid Mazuri too except as an occasional variation. And I do mean occasional.


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

cdmay said:


> I would try the mushrooms to start with, and chopped night crawlers. Avoid high fat protein like chicken and beef. Stick with the night crawlers, crushed snails and stuff like that.
> Not an expert here, but I would treat them essentially like neonate box turtles.
> So strawberries might be good too.
> Avoid Mazuri too except as an occasional variation. And I do mean occasional.


I was asking if there was a commercial food formulated for this species. I simply don't know. My area of comfort is feeding RFs and mechanical alterations of food to get picky baby or sick tort to eat. Was thinking that wherever there's market for certain animal there's money to be made on food, enclosures and all kinds of merchandise so there should be some ready made diet available for supplementing... But maybe not... I simply don't know


----------



## Anyfoot (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I was asking if there was a commercial food formulated for this species. I simply don't know. My area of comfort is feeding RFs and mechanical alterations of food to get picky baby or sick tort to eat. Was thinking that wherever there's market for certain animal there's money to be made on food, enclosures and all kinds of merchandise so there should be some ready made diet available for supplementing... But maybe not... I simply don't know


I think what cdmay was saying is, that with a species that requires such a high level of protein,mazuri is off the menu. It's not high enough in protein, also I'm thinking if a species is so reliant on high levels of protein, then the protein type/selection is more critical. For example your redfoot will eat chicken then wonder off and fill up with weeds and flowers for other nutrients. This species doesn't have that option(so it appears). Creepy crawlers carry other vitamins and nutrients.


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

How about that Mazuri for crocodilians that Ed (Zeropilot) is using? Isn't that one high in protein?


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

But perhaps that's not this same protein as the one that comes from wiggly critters??? Well, then... perhaps there exists a formula specifically made for torts that need "snails/bugs/worms formula"? I don't know, just tossing ideas


----------



## Anyfoot (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> How about that Mazuri for crocodilians that Ed (Zeropilot) is using? Isn't that one high in protein?



Omg
I didn't know crocs ate slugs and worms. 

Yeah it probably would, but doubt you can get croc mazuri over here. I don't know anything about mazuri other than it cost a fortune in the UK.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> But perhaps that's not this same protein as the one that comes from wiggly critters??? Well, then... perhaps there exists a formula specifically made for torts that need "snails/bugs/worms formula"? I don't know, just tossing ideas


 Have you got shares in mazuri pearly? You must be on commission


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Omg
> I didn't know crocs ate slugs and worms.
> 
> Yeah it probably would, but doubt you can get croc mazuri over here. I don't know anything about mazuri other than it cost a fortune in the UK.


Ahhh! Forgetting your location! I think crocs eat anything that's meat/fat/and moves


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Have you got shares in mazuri pearly? You must be on commission


Nah! Using Mazuri as an example as most people here seem to be familiar with it. I had no idea there was dry tortoise food in existence until I got our babies and breeder send little sample of Mazuri. I then discovered few other brands of forest tortoise foods which I'm using all of them in rotation. There's only one brand they seem not to care for too much, all the others 4-5 of them they seem to love


----------



## conservation (May 29, 2016)

That is so awesome!!!


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

So what do the "hingies" eat? If they like slugs/snails/mushrooms, you could make a wonderful nutricious shake out of all those in the power blender like the one for smoothies and serve as a nice puree to your babies. Or "mollusky" type of protein... Oysters maybe? Clams? Or mushroom puree and pour clam juice over it? I keep bottle of clam juice (get it at my supermarket) in the fridge for my older cats to pour over their food at times when they turn their noses up on what I put in front of them


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 29, 2016)

This is interesting! I hope we can come up with a caresheet for these in the future! 
Sorry all i can do is lurk


----------



## Anyfoot (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> So what do the "hingies" eat? If they like slugs/snails/mushrooms, you could make a wonderful nutricious shake out of all those in the power blender like the one for smoothies and serve as a nice puree to your babies. Or "mollusky" type of protein... Oysters maybe? Clams? Or mushroom puree and pour clam juice over it? I keep bottle of clam juice (get it at my supermarket) in the fridge for my older cats to pour over their food at times when they turn their noses up on what I put in front of them





Pearly said:


> So what do the "hingies" eat? If they like slugs/snails/mushrooms, you could make a wonderful nutricious shake out of all those in the power blender like the one for smoothies and serve as a nice puree to your babies. Or "mollusky" type of protein... Oysters maybe? Clams? Or mushroom puree and pour clam juice over it? I keep bottle of clam juice (get it at my supermarket) in the fridge for my older cats to pour over their food at times when they turn their noses up on what I put in front of them


 Pearly, there are many hingeback species, I think 7 different species. The homeana(that I have) and the erosa are said to be cared for the same. Dont assume the other 5 species of hinges have the same diet. These and erosa are true forest dwelling torts. 
I feed mine, worms,slugs,snails, mushrooms and fruit. Fruit is papaya,mango,strawberry,banana,plum, melon, and once a month give them kiwi and tangerine. I give them some greens every day but they always leave it. I caught them on a couple of occasions eating dried leaves. 
Because I was getting paranoid about the high protein and fruit intake i forced a dry period and fed just greens for a long period. Like a month. They did not eat. In fact thats when I saw them eating dried leaves.
I've come to the conclusion they don't eat greens, or its a very rare occasions. Be interested to know if the erosa eat greens. 
Yes I could mix greens in with banana for example, but is that natural to hide foods within foods.
Brings back child hood memories when my mum used to hide turnip in my mashed potatoes.


----------



## kathyth (May 29, 2016)

How exciting! Congratulations! They're beautiful


----------



## RedFire (May 29, 2016)

O...M...G...


----------



## Anyfoot (May 30, 2016)

I've now got all 4 into the enclosure, took this opportunity to take some shots of number 4.
Also this morning I fed papaya,mango,mushrooms and chopped worms, well the worms got attacked instantly. Just like the adults, they turn into snipers, slow slow slow head movement, moving closer to the target then, WAM , blink and you miss it. Really cool to watch.
I weighed them all before they ate anything, 18, 18, 18 and 19g.


----------



## Pearly (May 30, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> I've now got all 4 into the enclosure, took this opportunity to take some shots of number 4.
> Also this morning I fed papaya,mango,mushrooms and chopped worms, well the worms got attacked instantly. Just like the adults, they turn into snipers, slow slow slow head movement, moving closer to the target then, WAM , blink and you miss it. Really cool to watch.
> I weighed them all before they ate anything, 18, 18, 18 and 19g.
> 
> ...


Very very cute! Love those little faces! Glad they are good eaters


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 1, 2016)

All 4 of these guys are eating now. Fed mushroom,worms,strawberry,papaya and mango up to now. Kale and dandilion have been offered but not taken. I've noticed someone is feeding at night too. 
I got 3 from 4, and 1 from a clutch of 3. Don't know if anything will come of the 3 left out of these 2 clutches. 
I've also got another 6 clutches in the incubator. Next clutch up comes from a very nicely patterned female, so kind of hoping 1 of those 3 is fertile. Although I can't grumble with what I've already got. Dont want to push my luck. 
I've also got 2 gravid females by the looks of things. In fact 1 calmed down yesterday and was eating today, so I have a feeling she has layed. I'll look tomorrow. 
Moving forward I think I'm going to get 2 incubators for these hingebacks. 1 set at a low temp for diapause and the 2nd for incubation. I can play with temps and diapause durations that way.


----------



## cdmay (Jun 1, 2016)

This is a great accomplishment Anyfoot. I think I speak for many of us by saying that I appreciate you keeping us in the loop on the progress of these guys.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 1, 2016)

cdmay said:


> This is a great accomplishment Anyfoot. I think I speak for many of us by saying that I appreciate you keeping us in the loop on the progress of these guys.


Thank you Carl. These guys are extremely active, always on the move and fascinating to watch. I'm obsessed.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 2, 2016)

After noticing one of the females had calmed down after 2 weeks of restless behavior I felt sure she had laid, sure enough I found a clutch of 3 burried about 5" deep. 
I've put these 3 straight into the incubator with no diapause, just to see what happens. 

Can someone explain to me what a diapause does please. I understand it's done to mimic the natural process of what happens in the wild, but why? Something must happen within the egg if it requires a diapause. If it remained dormant for the diapause period then all its doing is delaying the incubation process.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 2, 2016)

Congratulations Craig - fantastic news!
They are all so beautiful too.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 3, 2016)

How cute !


----------



## Pearly (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


>


Voracious eaters except that one on the back. Is he ok?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 3, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Voracious eaters except that one on the back. Is he ok?


Yeah, shortly after I finished filming he got that big worm you can see on the left that's trying to go under the slate.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 3, 2016)

He was probably thinking "its too crowded, let me wait until the line dies down"


----------



## Pearly (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Yeah, shortly after I finished filming he got that big worm you can see on the left that's trying to go under the slate.


Good boy!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 3, 2016)

Just so cute!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 4, 2016)

Well, this morning I thought I'll see how a few small slugs go down, it ended up more like a food fight, these guys turn into psychos when live food is on the plate. It looks to me like they fight over the food and protect what they already have. I'll have to keep an eye on things. This morning I saw ramming aswell as biting for the foods.
To calm things down I thought, I'll put some isopods in, it sort of calmed them down, it kept them occupied following the isopods about instead of trying to get each other's food. 
Slugs gone and living isopods hidden away they all calmed down and returned to the plate for mushrooms. 
Can't wait for tomorrows episode. Fascinated


----------



## Pearly (Jun 4, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Well, this morning I thought I'll see how a few small slugs go down, it ended up more like a food fight, these guys turn into psychos when live food is on the plate. It looks to me like they fight over the food and protect what they already have. I'll have to keep an eye on things. This morning I saw ramming aswell as biting for the foods.
> To calm things down I thought, I'll put some isopods in, it sort of calmed them down, it kept them occupied following the isopods about instead of trying to get each other's food.
> Slugs gone and living isopods hidden away they all calmed down and returned to the plate for mushrooms.
> Can't wait for tomorrows episode. Fascinated


Too funny!!!! My babies love their protein too, especially Tucker.


----------



## GingerLove (Jun 4, 2016)

OMGosh!!! I've never seen the whole process of baby torts breaking out of the eggs! They are all so cute! Congratulations and thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Carol S (Jun 4, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Onidara (Jun 5, 2016)

I love hingebacks. My tortoise was one had him for 18 years till my mother lost him in the garden when I was in Afghanistan. It's nice to see babies in place of wild caught.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 12, 2016)

Well blow me down.

Number 1 is hatching. That's 4 from 4.
So. 3&4 took 130days, 2 took 132days and number 1 took 148days(assuming he's out tomorrow) . Thats 18days difference within the same clutch.
Seems this girl drops every 2 months. I've got another clutch of 3(was 4 but but found one rotten a couple of days ago) and yesterday she layed another clutch of only 2.
These 2 went straight into incubator with a clutch of 3 from a different female without any diapause. Temp at 29°c/84.2f. If I keep seeing failures, then I'll know this diapause thing is essential. So hopefully by this time next year I should know the route I want to take to incubate these guys.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 12, 2016)

lol Peek-a-boo ! so cute !


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 12, 2016)

Not sure how much more of this my heart can take.

Just found another 2 hatching, numbers 6 and 8. 
So to recap. 
Numbers 1,2,3 and 4 from a clutch of 4 hatched.
Numbers 5 and 6 from a clutch of 3 hatched/ing 
Number 8 from a clutch of 3 hatching. 
Number 8 is from a very nicely patterned female so we will see if the hatchling follows suit. This one took 124days. 
Mmmm, is it a fluke that 3 from 3 different clutches are hatching on the same day. (148,140 and 124 days).


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 12, 2016)

They are all cute!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 13, 2016)

Just got home from work and those last 3 are out. One managed to get out of the tub in the incubator again. Amazes how good they are at climbing. I'll need to use a tub with sides 3" high in future. 
Also got another hatching(number 9). 
See if 7&10 pip over the next few days.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm pretty sure there was a slug around here somewhere


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 14, 2016)

Well, got home from work today to find 7&10 Pipping. 
So that's 3 clutches with 4, 3, and 3 egg from 3 different females with 100% hatch rate. 10 hatchlings in total. Still got 15 eggs in incubator but first clutches are about 2 months away. The 1st clutch is the 4th female I have, be interesting to see if she is producing fertile eggs. 
I'll finish up this thread with a photo of all 10 when the egg sacks are all absorbed. 
It sure is fun and full of surprises this tortoising malarkey thing. Love it. 

Oh yeah, another surprise today when I got home, my big northern redfoot laid a clutch of 9. .


----------



## GingerLove (Jun 14, 2016)

They are so healthy and beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 16, 2016)

Omg is right! Wow! Craig! You're really cracking!  what will you do with all those babies?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 16, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Omg is right! Wow! Craig! You're really cracking!  what will you do with all those babies?


Keep em, keep em all. Only kidding. Need to win lottery and build the world's largest indoor rainforest for that. 
I'll have to find good homes for some of these. I'll raise them for while and keep learning. 
These guys normally go from yellow to brown in skin color. One of my males (elmer) has white skin and head.(kids nick named him voldemort). The ninth and only hatchling out of these 10 seems to have his white traits. So defo keeping that one.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Keep em, keep em all. Only kidding. Need to win lottery and build the world's largest indoor rainforest for that.
> I'll have to find good homes for some of these. I'll raise them for while and keep learning.
> These guys normally go from yellow to brown in skin color. One of my males (elmer) has white skin and head.(kids nick named him voldemort). The ninth and only hatchling out of these 10 seems to have his white traits. So defo keeping that one.


So will you be selling them individually? Wow! Quite a few babies! I'd love to see that white one. Do you have pics?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 16, 2016)

So cool, these guy are just poping up all over. Good Job!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 16, 2016)

Pearly said:


> So will you be selling them individually? Wow! Quite a few babies! I'd love to see that white one. Do you have pics?


 It would be better if could find people to take them in trios. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 16, 2016)

Pearly said:


> So will you be selling them individually? Wow! Quite a few babies! I'd love to see that white one. Do you have pics?


 Sods law, the white one(voldemort jnr) is the only one that holds its head in when I pick him/her up. I'll try and get a photo tomorrow. Just tried to have a look again, more of a mucky white color on legs. It's different to the others anyway. 
This is voldemort snr.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Sods law, the white one(voldemort jnr) is the only one that holds its head in when I pick him/her up. I'll try and get a photo tomorrow. Just tried to have a look again, more of a mucky white color on legs. It's different to the others anyway.
> This is voldemort snr.
> View attachment 177476
> View attachment 177477
> View attachment 177478


What a handsome dude!!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 17, 2016)

Got the last 2 out of the incubator today. Number 9 is definitely whiter in color. Seems very quiet unlike all the others were. 
Anyway,. Here's a couple of photos of the last 2 and then them all in the bath.





Nothing worse than going to the swimming baths to find its crowded. 



I'll raise these for a while(maybe to the 50g mark). 
Then try and find homes. I'm keeping the white one and maybe 3 others. I'll see how it goes. 
I need to build a nice large outdoor area with a tropical indoor area for my hingebacks. So that's the next project for me to work on after I finish the redfoot enclosure. 
At one point we talked about maybe moving these adult hingebacks on to a new home. (never really wanted to though and to be honest I don't think I could have). Sure glad we didn't now. @juli11 talked me out of it actually. Well should I say he helped me talk Dawn out of it.


----------



## juli11 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm glad that I did it... Think of it you sell them and then you saw how reproductive they are


----------

